# Lack of Swiss AF response to hijacked airliner incident: how not to run an AF?



## CougarKing (19 Feb 2014)

The recent hijacking of that Ethiopian Airliner that was diverted to Geneva exerted extra pressure on the Swiss Air Force to get their ordered Gripen fighters sooner. It also underscored the greater problems that pervaded the Swiss AF's situation...

Defense Industry Daily



> *Feb 17/14: Hijack hijinks.* The co-pilot on Ethiopian Airlines FLT ET-702 from Addis Ababa to Rome locks himself in the cockpit while the pilot goes to the bathroom, announces a hijacking, and flies the Boeing 767 jet into Geneva, Switzerland at 6:02 am.
> 
> *
> The plane’s hijacking beacon went off over Egypt, and the Swiss Air Force was informed of the situation.
> ...


----------



## Sub_Guy (19 Feb 2014)

Yet they are open twice as long as our average supply depot!


----------



## Lightguns (19 Feb 2014)

LOL, so much for an assault rifle in every home.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Feb 2014)

Not sure we should be pointing fingers; Canada was just at war for 10 years and our Airforce never showed up.



By "Airforce" I'm _obviously_ not referring to Army Aviation.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (19 Feb 2014)

> Not sure we should be pointing fingers; Canada was just at war for 10 years and our Airforce never showed up.



Well we did deploy C17, C130, CP140, UAV and TACHEL to Afghanistan. If you add the Libyan conflict, we had a lot of assets deployed there as well.


----------



## Sub_Guy (19 Feb 2014)

Don't forget about our mighty Sea King!


----------



## Loachman (19 Feb 2014)

TB said:
			
		

> TACHEL



Tac Hel.

See "Army Aviation" above.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Feb 2014)

TB said:
			
		

> Well we did deploy C17, C130, CP140, UAV.....


      :boring:

Fortunately, _*for a lot of Canadians*_, the Americans brought F-15Es, F-16s, and F-18s.



> If you add the Libyan conflict...


I wasn't.


----------



## eliminator (19 Feb 2014)

http://www.airforcemag.com/MagazineArchive/Pages/2010/December%202010/1210sovereignty.aspx


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Feb 2014)

eliminator said:
			
		

> http://www.airforcemag.com/MagazineArchive/Pages/2010/December%202010/1210sovereignty.aspx



I'll admit, I didn't read the entire article, just skimmed it. However, other than some NA sovereignty stuff, I don't see how it related to this thread. :dunno:


----------

